# Speaker wire mess...How can i fix it?



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Hello guys...im new to this site...and im trying to get some info. on what is the best way to run speaker wire in my room...i don't have prewiring so i have to run wire's what is the best way to do it with out having it look ugly...is their any way to hide the wire using some kind of plastic frames...do i use a staple gun...? help please...:dunno:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Moved to the Home Theater Design and Construction: more info on running wires and such here.

There's a product called WireTracks that goes under the bottom two inches of drywall and gets covered by the baseboard. It's a bit tricky to install, but I just ran some for a customer and fit three 12-2 speaker runs, 2 RG6 coax, and 2 cat5 cables in it. That sucker was full! I don't recommend filling it that much, but in this install, we had no choice.

There are also other options that are slightly less attractive that make a clamshell run that replaces the molding on the baseboard. They sell some of it at Home Depot, but online there's a better selection of length and styles.

CableOrganizer.com has it, as do some other places. Google raceway or conduit (and wade through all the cubicle/industrial ones) and you can find what I'm talking about.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> Hello guys...im new to this site...and im trying to get some info. on what is the best way to run speaker wire in my room...i don't have prewiring so i have to run wire's what is the best way to do it with out having it look ugly...is their any way to hide the wire using some kind of plastic frames...do i use a staple gun...? help please...:dunno:


Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

You can use the plastic channel, usually they're white but you can paint them :yes:

You can also try to hide them under the baseboard, or under the carpet (if you have any).

Another option is trough the ceiling ... if you can describe your room, you'll get more opinions.

If I were you I'll avoid using the staple gun (unless you use plastic staples); if by mistake you put a staple through the wire you will create a short circuit ... you'll damage the speakers or the amp :yes:


----------

